# I want to stuff and gain while showing it all off!



## StargirlCupcakes (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not sure where to post this since I'm new and I don't have a paysite yet...

I'm trying to break in to the world of BBW webmodeling. I'm really looking forward to not only stuffing my face full of all kinds of goodies while on cam for the whole world to see, but also with showing off my beautiful body and all of it's rolls, nooks, and crannies, and very interested in gaining weight! I've struggled with gaining and losing my entire life and now I've decided I'm ready to gain, gain, GAIN! In the healthiest way I can, at least, and by healthy I mean eating some good fruits and veggies, yadda yadda and getting up off my butt for a walk here and there, but also while splurging as often as I can on sweets, junk food, massive meals and whatever else I'd like to! I take vitamins, that helps, right? 

I've been ghost reading these forums for a while before signing up, and I've discovered all kinds of exciting things to do with weight gain that I never even knew existed. Like getting so big that you're basically stuck in bed, unable to really move or go anywhere. I cannot for the life of me remember what it's called but that looks intriguing! My first thoughts are that I'd be terrified of something bad happening to me and not being able to escape, or being left alone with no one to take care of me, dying young, stuff like that. I really don't know much about it though. That's just one thing I've discovered through this wonderful site and I look forward to learning and experiencing a lot more! I want to be huge and beautiful like the other BBWs and SSBBWs on this site!

Until I am able to open my own paysite I've been making random videos on my crappy laptop camera. They aren't high quality and most are too big to upload onto Youtube, but I have managed to post a couple that I would love to share with you! Once I get better equipment I plan on posting new high quality videos of myself all the time, as well as starting a blog full of stuff from my everyday life including pics and funny videos, recipes, random yummy food porn, and very likely stuff about animal rescues or just cool/cute animals in general, and stuff related to caring for my special needs son and new daughter (coming soon!) lol not sure what else. Either way, I'm super excited for weeks, months, and years to come actually being a part of all of this great BBW stuff!

If you'd like to see my recent video on youtube I'll post the link here. It's short and I saved all the talking and good stuff for the longer videos that I can't upload on there.  At least it's a sneak peek! If you like it then let me know and feel free to spread the word about me! 

http://youtu.be/TVLiYXvbHeM

XOXO
Stargirl Cupcakes


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jan 30, 2014)

well hello stargirl...


it's so kind reading those super news fully loaded with curiousness of yourself!
reading those lines are especially for people like me (FA and feeder) a huuuuge turn on, because girls like you are very rarely!

i had to watch that preview and have to say, WOW, you are a reeeeeeeally goodlooking cutie, already impressive belly and such a cute face!

i'm really looking forward seeing your progress and transformation into a waddling ssbbw :wubu:

i wish you all the best for your start and hope to hear from you soon :kiss2:


----------



## BigFA (Jan 30, 2014)

Agree with Daniel. You look fabulous. Your enthusiasm for gaining and stuffing is a huge turn-on for all of us FA's. So take it slow and enjoy the ride. You are off to a good start with your YouTube video. Beautiful face and hair. A spectacular belly with wonderfully thick thighs. Can't wait to see more of you. Thanks for sharing. :smitten::wubu:


----------



## Azrael (Jan 30, 2014)

All I'm going to say is...good luck really...

The Paysite industry is quite competitive if I recall correctly and unless there's something particularly special and unique that makes you stand out from the rest of the crowd there ain't going to be much in terms of income.

For most people it's really going to be a side thing which they may enjoy and get a bit of money from on the side while they work a job.

If you enjoy it fine but it's highly likely it will not be a full time job (or even part time).

Also, not sure if this should be on the paysite board instead of the weight gain board but whatever...


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Jan 31, 2014)

Azrael said:


> All I'm going to say is...good luck really...
> 
> The Paysite industry is quite competitive if I recall correctly and unless there's something particularly special and unique that makes you stand out from the rest of the crowd there ain't going to be much in terms of income.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely special and stand out, that's for sure! 
The income would be nice but being able to show off my curves, indulge in my guilty pleasure overeating habits, and be openly fat and happy where it's more than accepted is what it's all about! So excited!
Also a friend told me to post it here since I don't have a paysite and the admins can move it if they see necessary.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2014)

Great video and thanks for posting it, Miss Stargirl. I'm only a humble fan but I think you're a great looking gal who'd be a big hit with a paysite.

Best of luck


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys so much! I love all the encouraging words!


----------



## meepmeep (Feb 1, 2014)

great video! Hope to see more of you!


----------



## meepmeep (Feb 1, 2014)

great video! Hope to see more of you!


----------



## lawriesv (Feb 2, 2014)

StargirlCupcakes:
Based on your original posting, is your YouTube concern one of video length (given that I have seen some with a running time in excess of an hour), or content (since Google bought YouTube, restrictions are significant), or that of "giving away" the videos without payment?

If it is the middle one of the three listed above, you might consider DailyMotion.

Regarding payment, both on YouTube and DailyMotion, certain uploaders seem to have a higher percentage of advertisements than others, suggesting to me that both sites may offer "deals" to uploaders (some revenue, in exchange for a more-intensive ad regime). I have no personal experience with this, but, I'm sure, there are some Dimensions participants who know what can/can't/shouldn't be done.


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Feb 2, 2014)

lawriesv said:


> StargirlCupcakes:
> Based on your original posting, is your YouTube concern one of video length (given that I have seen some with a running time in excess of an hour), or content (since Google bought YouTube, restrictions are significant), or that of "giving away" the videos without payment?
> 
> If it is the middle one of the three listed above, you might consider DailyMotion.
> ...



When I was uploading those videos it said something about needing a different kind of YouTube account to upload longer ones, I don't remember exactly but I'm also worried about content even though mine isn't nude or anything. I know people are weird about half naked fat girls in videos lol. I'm not too worried about it. As soon as I can get the paperwork figured out and sent back to c4s I'll have a paysite where I can upload longer videos all the time, take requests, and when I get a new battery for my camera take much better quality videos than those on my YouTube. I still want to upload short videos and blogs on YouTube after my paysite is open so it won't all be for money!


----------



## Excellent21 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, I love it when I come across women like you! I especially like the fact that *you* are enjoying gaining: That's the best type of gainer girl for me, personally. 
Oh, and you look spectacular! :smitten:


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! By the way, I have a few free videos posted on my youtube if you'd like to check them out. They are unlisted so you have to follow the links directly to them. Here is the first video: http://youtu.be/CxT7BEqOGh4 and here is the second: http://youtu.be/TVLiYXvbHeM The third is still uploading and taking FOREVER but I'll post the link as soon as I can!

I have my paysite up but because of camera troubles and not yet being able to post the 10 required clips my site can't accept payments yet. Idk if I can post the link in this forum so message me if you really want it, or just be patient with me until I get all of my videos posted, then I'll post it on the plus size paysite board!

I do have a question for anyone who can point me in the right direction. I've been lazy about starting my new blog and every time I turn to google for help on where to start I get a little overwhelmed! Are there any good free blog sites you can recommend to me? I'd like to be able to post inappropriate but non-nude pics and maybe link to my youtube videos or post them directly on there if I can. Idk, any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

One more thing! My new baby is due tomorrow (Tuesday) and I'm ready to pop! So I might be gone for a week or so, I doubt I can keep away from the forums for that long but who knows. So don't freak out if I don't get on for a few days soon. Just means I'm doing my mommy thing and probably too exhausted! I'll definitely be back!


----------



## Noir (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh wow congrats!!! I hope the delivery goes well and you both are in perfect health!


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Feb 10, 2014)

I got it to work! Here is my newest Youtube video!

http://youtu.be/_W6xxFdi7wE


----------



## zbot19 (Feb 12, 2014)

Very Very beautiful! Your eyes and smirk upon your face are truly worth watching all your videos hun!! Your lusciously large sexy belly is amazingly round and so jiggly too! You are a true Beauty in every sense of the word!

Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 17, 2014)

StargirlCupcakes said:


> I got it to work! Here is my newest Youtube video!
> 
> http://youtu.be/_W6xxFdi7wE



WOW! totally awesome. hope to see more vids and pics


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd post a little update since some people have been asking about me. I got a new camera charger so I will be making new videos asap! I haven't yet because I'm now a week overdue with my baby girl and tomorrow (Thursday) morning I am being induced if I don't pop by then! So I've had people over, not much privacy, and frankly I've been feeling like crap lately so that's why my videos have been put on hold. I'll be in the hospital for a few days and then home exhausted caring for my little ones, but I PROMISE as soon as I'm feeling a bit more up to it I'll be back with a lot more videos, pics, etc. and going through all the forums again!


----------



## rustydog7 (Feb 20, 2014)

You are so beautiful, I love your already big belly and sexy boobs. You videos are awesome. I can't wait to watch you get fatter and fatter.:eat1::eat1::eat1::wubu:


----------



## StargirlCupcakes (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm making new videos this weekend, so they SHOULD be available next week for sure!


----------

